# Santa Sale at TBP



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Where is the front page? I went to theboatpeople.com and didn't see any sale items.
Thanks


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

If you scroll down about halfway, the sale items starts just below the Lochsa River video.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

*or you can look here and click to go to page directly*

or you can look here and click to go to page directly (tbp admin)


----------

